# Bought my first handgun and need help?



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

I got a Glock g21 and I havent went to the range with it yet but I am looking foward.What do you think of that gun as my first and I want a 9mm also,which one do you recommend?I was looking a the taurus 24/7 what do you think of that one because I am ready to buy this week?Thanks for your help


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I reommend the Glock 19. It's a well balanced 9mm that is a pleasure to shoot in my book. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, congratulations on your first pistol! A Glock is a good start, but you'lll have some work to do with the G21. If it fits your grip and points well--that's good. Personally, I'd have started with something else in the 45acp like a 1911 style pistol, but what's done is done. Practice with it at home empty, right now. After the first time you pull the trigger and the striker goes forward, hold the trigger back, then cycle the slide, then ease off the trigger until you hear a click (that's the reset), then pull the trigger again from there, then repeat ten times or so--make it a habit as this will technically be your 'single action' mode of your pistol. Alot of folks are turned off by Glock in that they never learn to use the trigger without the long 5.5-6lb pull of the double action full stroke of the trigger. I liked my previous G21, but it's shear girth just didn't go well to my liking, I also had a G30 which was with me longer than the G21, but it went off in a trade for a SIG as it just wasn't the carry pistol I thought it should be. Glock recently came out with a slim fit grip on both of these models, but I'm on to other things in the 45acp lineup now. Since you mentioned Taurus, I'm going to get a PT1911 as soon as I can. Been ten years since I've had a 1911, and it looks like this one is ready to go with all the custom options at the right price. I don't have the time to customize my own any more.
+1 on the G19 as well. It was the last one I purchased in the Glock lineup, and it's becoming my favorite all around and for carry too.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be picking up a Glock 26 as another CCW when I have the money. I held the Glock 19 and the grip was way too big for my hands, at least without gloves. But other than the grip size, I liked the way it felt. It was still a little blocky for my taste though.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'll be picking up a Glock 26 as another CCW when I have the money.


Hold the phone here! Didn't you get rid of your XD9SC because you didn't want the 9mm for CCW and thought the .45 was the way to go? And now you're talking about a 9mm again? I can't keep up with you.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

If you like the Glco 21, why not get a similar Glock in 9mm?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

any of the glocks in 9mm is AOK
but what do you want a ccw -then the g26
best trigger then the g34
then there is the 17 which started glock on its way then the 
g19 which sells a lot
i like my glock 26 a lot
if you want an alternative then look at the xd9


----------



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

thanks for all the help.I got the slimmer g21 and fits like a glove I just want a 9 for my wife and cousoin when I take them shooting and also will be my carry on so I wanted something compact.Besides the taurus I like the m&p also.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Hold the phone here! Didn't you get rid of your XD9SC because you didn't want the 9mm for CCW and thought the .45 was the way to go? And now you're talking about a 9mm again? I can't keep up with you.


Well .45 is the way to go. But I figured since I NEVER shoot my P22, I'd sell it, and get another carry gun. I considered the Glock 29/30, but I got to hold a Glock 30 and it wasn't for me. I held the Glock 26 and it felt pretty good, plus it's SMALL...easier to conceal. I love my Nite Hawg and I'm not getting rid of it, it's such a great gun. But it prints out on occasion, and in a tighter fitting shirt (especially with shorts), a Glock 26 would be nice. Plus my local dealer has pretty good prices on them.


----------



## MrSigmaDOT40 (May 19, 2008)

I was looking into a 24/7 at first too but I found a site where A LOT of people were having Jams (FTF) in all of the 24/7 models. Seams they never figured out what was wrong but that turned me off from it plus you can't ge the 24/7 PRO in CA anymore.


----------

